# World record (maybe)



## deathwind (Apr 17, 2005)

Just got word of a buck that measured well over 200 going to the Rivers big buck night tonight.The buck was shot in the Oak river area in Manitoba.These rumors come around every year but the buddy was over at the guys house this morning and he says he's going to give Hanson's buck a run.Time will tell.


----------



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

If it is going to beat the Milo Hanson buck it must be a typical rack? Its going to have to be a dandy to beat 213 5/8. There was a buck shot near New York Mills, MN yesterday that green scored 221, and I have a picture of it but I can not tell if it would score as a typical or non-typical.


----------



## ducguslayer (Sep 12, 2005)

The New York Mills buck was shot about a hundred yards from where i goose hunt.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

That thing was in the Fargo Forum on Saturday and it is just an absolute pig!!!!


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

any pic of that new york mills buck?


----------



## ducguslayer (Sep 12, 2005)

Supposadly it might not be allowed in boone and crockett cuz it was sick or summin?


----------



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

The buck is pictured in the public hunting photo album. It is titled huge MN buck.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Go to www.newyorkmills.com

This buck was shot 4 miles from my buddies hobby farm.. Its a pig

There is a picture and story of it on the above link..
madison


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

my borther in law ranches up in that area of manitoba. I can tell you there are some absolute pigs around there. I have seen them. We went out one morning and he shot a baby that scored over 160 inches. That dang thing was so small and yound i grabbed it with one hand and drug it 400 yards without even slowing down. I would guess maybe 135 lbs...at the most.

I would love to see the pics.

Went to a big buck contest up there a few years ago and saw 5-6 bucks over 185-200 inches, all nontypical.


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

> my borther in law ranches up in that area of manitoba. I can tell you there are some absolute pigs around there. I have seen them. We went out one morning and he shot a baby that scored over 160 inches. That dang thing was so small and yound i grabbed it with one hand and drug it 400 yards without even slowing down. I would guess maybe 135 lbs...at the most.


It stated that it was shot in New York Mills, MN not around Manitoba.. :-?


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

deathwind said:


> Just got word of a buck that measured well over 200 going to the Rivers big buck night tonight.The buck was shot in the Oak river area in Manitoba.These rumors come around every year but the buddy was over at the guys house this morning and he says he's going to give Hanson's buck a run.Time will tell.


You are thinkin of the wrong buck


----------



## deathwind (Apr 17, 2005)

The buck went 202 so old Hanson is still safe.He's still a beautiful animal and 2 other bucks there went 172 and 178.Buddy's got some pictures i'll send along.Another buck i know of from Nortwest of Whitewood Saskatchewan went 204.Hell i thought i was doing good at 152.


----------



## Chuck_5 (Dec 11, 2005)

That thing is absolutly massive.


----------

